# Teaching a kid to ride



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm a coach! I have been having a real fine time teaching my 8 year old granddaughter how to ride her bike. I think there comes a time when they want to learn. She is pretty athletic, and wanted to ride. I got her pink accoutrements like knee and elbow pads and she had a helmet. Pink stringers from the ends of the bars. She is fashion ready. We started out on the thin grass behind my house. I told her that the key to staying up was to pedal like crazy. I accompanied her on runs helping by pushing and holding her steady by the saddle and seat post; all the time with "pedal, pedal, pedal." Then let her go while still running next to her so she was on her own without her knowing I wasn't helping. Then I'd stop and let her ride with her realizing she was riding on her own. We graduated to the street; I'm in a real low traffic area. I'm riding with her 1-2- miles now and she is catching on to turns, coasting, stopping and steering. Building up strength. My dog Gizmo has found a new job, too. He is the bike riding escort, loves to go with us. My next project is my soccer-star grandson in Houston this weekend - if he wants to.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

- deleted -


----------

